# touch typing speed test



## polemic_turtle (Dec 7, 2006)

> Your speed was: 58wpm.
> 
> You made 2 mistakes



from link. Good tool.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 7, 2006)

Nifty.
74 wpm, 1 mistake; typing one whole section; the Henry VIII bit.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2006)

Your speed was: 71wpm.

Congratulations! You made no mistakes, practice does make perfect.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Dec 7, 2006)

Your speed was: 62wpm.

Congratulations! You made no mistakes, practice does make perfect.

I'll have you, Andrew, if I can only cease from this incessant mistake-editing I'm forced to do! Chris... well, I won't go there.

Any humans who'd like to try?


----------



## Staphlobob (Dec 7, 2006)

polemic_turtle said:


> from link. Good tool.



81 wpm, no mistakes.

But then, I'm now studying to be a Medical Transcriptionist and there are several "tricks" to typing accurately with speed. E.g., having a back support, sitting up straight, fingers bent, having a foot rest, not taking time to look down to see where your fingers are, etc. 

However, in the MT field I've learned that accuracy is - by far - the most significant aspect. Speed is good only for the income of independent MTs, but for those who work for hospitals, doctors, etc., it's not that necessary.

Also ... typing is the ONLY thing I've ever been (somewhat) decent at doing. It was the only high school class I ever enjoyed, and didn't come close to failing. Everything else - I mean EVERYTHING - was either too hard for me (math, science) or I was just too lazy to even try.


----------



## Puddleglum (Dec 7, 2006)

85 wpm, no mistakes. I liked typing in HS - I had the option of stopping after the first semester cause I was already fast enough; but I kept doing it cause I liked it. (yeah, I can be kind of weird!)


----------



## daveb (Dec 7, 2006)

Your speed was: 57wpm.

Congratulations! You made no mistakes, practice does make perfect.

Good enough.


----------



## gwine (Dec 8, 2006)

49 wpm and 1 misteak the first time.

53 wrods and 1 mistake the second time. (sic and sic )

That's about where I was 35 years ago in high school. Glad to see that some things haven't deteriorated.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 8, 2006)

Your speed was: 40wpm.

You made 2 mistakes.

I am SELF TAUGHT and type with my own style and manner so I think that isn't too bad.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 8, 2006)

56 wmp, 1 mistake - and I still use the hunt-n-peck method with my two pointers!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Dec 8, 2006)

84, no mistakes. 

Second try...

88 2 mistakes: one in capitalization and a spacing error.

Hmmm I guess I'm weird, this is kinda entertaining


----------



## Cacklewack (Dec 16, 2006)

87.

Matt


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm too embarressed to share my results. Needless to say I'd be writing the short bus to typing school.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 16, 2006)

82 wpm... though I have to say it makes a HUGE difference what you're typing. I tried the Charge of the Light Brigade bit, and it was really tough.. not because it was unfamiliar - but because it was familiar!  I also got another piece that was very hard because the grammar was AWFUL!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 16, 2006)

My problem with typing other text is that I'm most accustomed to typing stuff as I see it displayed and correcting on the fly. I have great difficulty looking at other text and not peering over to see what is coming out as I type. I imagine I average about 50 wpm as I'm normally typing but I'm usually thinking as I type.

Back when I learned to type on a typewriting machine it was not a common skill to have so I'm quicker than many peers. Use of keyboards is so ubiquitous now that I'm much slower than the kids who have grown up typing.


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 17, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> I'm too embarressed to share my results. Needless to say I'd be writing the short bus to typing school.



Unlikely you would be worse than me - 26 wpm, 4 mistakes. And to think that my typing has improved no end in the last couple of years, to the point where now I can type without constantly looking at the keyboard.


----------

